# A project we have been working on for a while



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

We started this project last summer, and it has been dragging. 

Trying to get the first floor office space wrapped up for inspection, and part of that is getting the backup generator operational as it supplies power for emergency lighting. 

3", 2", and 3/4" galvanized for the final tie in to the gas meters.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Will this be roofed over or outside?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Outside, and yes, it will be getting painted. The inspector is only requiring that the threads of the galvanized pipe get painted, my PM doesn't want me to paint it as we aren't painters, but I am going to do the whole thing with cold galvanizing paint.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

phishfood said:


> Outside, and yes, it will be getting painted. The inspector is only requiring that the threads of the galvanized pipe get painted, my PM doesn't want me to paint it as we aren't painters, but I am going to do the whole thing with cold galvanizing paint.


Under our gas code we have to paint exposed pipe ...

Why galvanized ...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Dude, if this took you more than a day's time, you're milking the clock. Haha. JK, very clean and straight looking work. If I have to run galv gas pipe, I'd always rather do it outside than in an attic or under a pier and beam house.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope that's soapy water on the floor and not oil. If it's oil, the boss is gunna flip his lid.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

It is hard to see and I assume you did use it, but what kind of dope did you use? Or do you use teflon?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> It is hard to see and I assume you did use it, but what kind of dope did you use? Or do you use teflon?


Looks like Blue Block to me.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> Under our gas code we have to paint exposed pipe ...
> 
> Why galvanized ...


My question also


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Most likely it was specified this way. Commercial jobs you do it per spec period.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Relic said:


> Most likely it was specified this way. Commercial jobs you do it per spec period.


Galvanized is against the code here


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Galvanized is against the code here


My code follows the ASTM A53 standard which allows for it. I agree I would not have used it or at least submitted an RFI to have it changed to BI.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Relic said:


> My code follows the ASTM A53 standard which allows for it. I agree I would not have used it or at least submitted an RFI to have it changed to BI.


I have never understood why some states don't allow galv for gas. If you use black iron outside it has to be painted or wrapped and if it is under a pier and beam house it still has to be protected the same. Also, I have had to replace a lot of BI in the home that had rotted thru due to pipe leaks leaking for a long time onto it or from roof leaks. For residential galv makes a lot of sense and its protected from corrosion.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Two reasons not to use it is 

1. It flakes off and clogs orifices up 2. It could be mistaken for something other than a gas line in some cases.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Only ever seen it spec on one job here got an rfi from us lol changed to bl never would I put in galv


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

phishfood said:


> We started this project last summer, and it has been dragging.
> 
> Trying to get the first floor office space wrapped up for inspection, and part of that is getting the backup generator operational as it supplies power for emergency lighting.
> 
> 3", 2", and 3/4" galvanized for the final tie in to the gas meters.


Nice looking job PF!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Relic said:


> Two reasons not to use it is
> 
> 1. It flakes off and clogs orifices up 2. It could be mistaken for something other than a gas line in some cases.


Fair enough. In all my years I have never seen it flake off and clog up an orifice. Not to say it can't, but I have never seen it. However, I have seen copper flake off and clog up an orifice. And as far as misidentifying goes when I was still in training, the journeyman I was working with did just that and cut a gas line when he was meaning to cut a water line so I can understand that reason. Either way, it is always interesting to hear about different codes and ways of doing the same job.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

It's so weird! 

The preferred method is galvanized gas pipe outside, painted is exceptable. But if the inspector wants to he can enforce a high pressure test, unpainted 3 psi for 15 minutes painted 90 psi for an hour

Meter bars we spray with the radiator paint


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Relic said:


> I hope that's soapy water on the floor and not oil. If it's oil, the boss is gunna flip his lid.


Soapy water, from the spray bottle you can see in the one pic. I always keep a rag at the threader and wipe off any cutting oil before the piece of pipe leaves that area.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> It is hard to see and I assume you did use it, but what kind of dope did you use? Or do you use teflon?


Blue Magic, I think it is a Whitlam product, is all my company buys. I used a terry cloth towel to rub most of it off so that it didn't look all nappy, and so that it wouldn't dry and fall off later after we paint it.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

On the galvanized vs. BI point. My supply house effed me and sent the 2" x 1" reducing coupling out in BI. We are under the gun, so I installed it and asked my inspector if I could leave it since I was going to paint it anyway. Nope, I was back at the supply house for a replacement.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Effin inspectors. Like it would make a difference once you paint it.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

no galvanized here, and over 2" has to be welded


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

dclark said:


> no galvanized here, and over 2" has to be welded


Several people/"plumbers in the know" told me the same thing, but the code book and the inspector disagreed. Not saying that you aren't correct in your area.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

CSA Standard (Canadian Code) B149.1-10
6.9.2 Piping of NPS 2-1/2 and over shall have welded joints.


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

They let you guys use galvinized pipe there ? We can only use black iron here


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Bump, back on the job, more pictures coming.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Starting drainage, return air plenum.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Layout on the floor, pipe snapped and ready to install.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

*Nice work Phish*

Your work looks really professional. Its nice to see a guy who takes pride in his work. And by the way....I like galvanized gas pipe, its allowed in NC. :thumbup1:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Showing the layout on the floor. The red crosses are hanger locations, we use a plumb laser to transfer to the ceiling to drill. The pencil marks are end of fitting/end of pipe, so we can get cut measurements from the layout.

OK, got the picture now.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Some of the masonry work on the outside of the building.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phishfood said:


> Some of the masonry work on the outside of the building.


Cool.. I like those buildings over plain jane glass and bricks


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

:thumbup:So does the owner of the masonry company, and the owner of the custom stone and tile company.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You almost don't see custom stone work like that on new buildings, usually it's a 100 year old building with that kind of detail.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Could be wrong, but my theory is that buildings built with this kind of mindset (and money) are worth building right in the first place, maintaining, and generally last longer than something thrown up with a life expectancy of 30 years.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Shower pan liners came in today.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Installing wall hydrants.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## bighutch (Feb 14, 2012)

i was taught in jax florida. that when you ran gas it was supposed to be black steel. with a 6 inch drip leg.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bighutch said:


> i was taught in jax florida. that when you ran gas it was supposed to be black steel. with a 6 inch drip leg.


So ya think you can hutch your way around here without posting a full intro??


----------

